# Serie B 24-25 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 23, 2008)

Empoli v Pisa

24/10/2008 18:00 BST
  1.666 3.00 5.50 All Bets (13) 
Triestina v Albinoleffe

24/10/2008 20:00 BST
  1.95 2.75 4.20 All Bets (19) 
Ascoli v Cittadella

25/10/2008 15:00 BST
  1.80 2.90 4.75 All Bets (13) 
Avellino v Frosinone

25/10/2008 15:00 BST
  2.50 2.75 2.90 All Bets (13) 
Bari v Grosetto

25/10/2008 15:00 BST
  2.20 2.75 3.40 All Bets (19) 
Livorno v Rimini

25/10/2008 15:00 BST
  1.55 3.30 6.00 All Bets (13) 
Mantova v Parma

25/10/2008 15:00 BST
  2.70 2.70 2.70 All Bets (13) 
Modena v Brescia

25/10/2008 15:00 BST
  2.85 2.75 2.50 All Bets (13) 
Salernitana v Ancona

25/10/2008 15:00 BST
  2.00 2.75 4.00 All Bets (13) 
Treviso v Piacenza

25/10/2008 15:00 BST
  2.40 2.70 3.10 All Bets (13) 
Vicenza v Sassuolo

25/10/2008 15:00 BST
  2.35 2.85 3.00 All Bets (13)


----------

